# New PC Building Advice



## zirian (Jun 11, 2007)

Hey guys, well I thought of getting a new system for myself and thought I would either build it from scratch or get those pre configured ones from Tigerdirect. So here are the details:


Intel Core 2 Duo E6750 / 2.66 GHz ( 1333 MHz ) - LGA775 Socket - L2 4 MB - Box	$228.95
Asus Commando ---- Socket 775, Intel P965, 4XDDR2, SupremeFX Audio, 2 X PCI-E 16X, IEEE1394, Core 2 Quad Ready	$219.95
Corsair Value Select DDR2 667MHz PC2-5300 2G Kit (2 X 1GB)	$99.95
Seagate 320G Barracuda 7200.10 - 7200rpm - 16Mb Cache SATA Hard Drive - ST3320620AS (OEM)	$82.95


The above products are from PC Village	

--------------------------------------------------	
Ultra / X-Finity / 600-Watt / ATX / Dual 80mm Fan / SATA-Ready / SLI Ready / Titanium / Power Supply	$59.97
with $20.00 mail in rebate	
Ultra Black Aluminus ATX Full-Tower Case with Clear Side, Front USB, Firewire and Audio Ports	$49.97
Sony NEC Optiarc SuperMulti (AD-7170A) OEM DVD Burner - 18x DVD±R Burn, 16x DVD±R Read, 8x DVD±RW, 8x DVD-R DL	$32.97
EVGA GeForce 8400 GS Turbocache / 256MB DDR2 / Supporting 512MB with Turbocache / PCI Express / DVI / VGA / HDTV / Video Card	$79.99
with $10.00 mail in rebate	

The above products are from Tiger Direct	

------------------------------------------------------
I would like to know if thats a good Intel Core 2 Duo System and if the prices are reasonable. My budget is $1000 including taxes

--------------------------------------------------------------------------
Here is one I saw at Tigerdirect, but its an AMD pre-configured barebone:


```
http://www.tigerdirect.ca/applications/searchtools/item-Details.asp?EdpNo=3285734&sku=M452-2840%20D&CMP=EMC-EMAIL2006&SRCCODE=CANEM912
```
All the help will be appreciated 

*Note the video card with the Intel Core 2 system, I plan to buy that and exchange it with my current pc's XFX Gforce 8800 GTS @ 640MB


-----------------------------------------------------------------------------

Here is a config of an AMD Dual Core System

Asus M2N Plus SLi Vista Edition ATX Motherboard --- nForce500SLi - 4xDDR2 - 2xPCIE16X - 2xPCIE1X - 2xPCI - 1394a - AI Remote - ASAP - AP Trigger - TPM Support	$129.95

```
http://www.pcvonline.com/productDetails.aspx?id=5027
```
AMD Athlon 64 X2 5200+ / 2.6 GHz - Socket AM2 - L2 2 MB ( 2 x 1 MB ) - Box (65W)	$149.95

```
http://www.pcvonline.com/productDetails.aspx?id=5330
```
Corsair VS1GB667D2 1GB Value Select PC-5300 DDR2 RAM, 2 of them	$99.90

```
http://www.pcvonline.com/productDetails.aspx?id=6036
```

The Above Are from PC Village	

-----------------------------------------------
Ultra Black Aluminus ATX Full-Tower Case with Clear Side, Front USB, Firewire and Audio Ports	$49.97

```
http://www.tigerdirect.ca/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=1215768&CatId=1510
```
Ultra / X-Finity / 600-Watt / ATX / Dual 80mm Fan / SATA-Ready / SLI Ready / Titanium / Power Supply	$59.97
with $20.00 mail in rebate	

```
http://www.tigerdirect.ca/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=2974508&Sku=ULT31847%20K
```
Sony NEC Optiarc SuperMulti (AD-7170A) OEM DVD Burner - 18x DVD±R Burn, 16x DVD±R Read, 8x DVD±RW, 8x DVD-R DL	$32.97

```
http://www.tigerdirect.ca/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=3110653&CatId=482
```
EVGA GeForce 8400 GS Turbocache / 256MB DDR2 / Supporting 512MB with Turbocache / PCI Express / DVI / VGA / HDTV / Video Card	$79.99
with $10.00 mail in rebate	

```
http://www.tigerdirect.ca/applications/searchtools/item-Details.asp?EdpNo=3195312&sku=E145-8400
```
The Above are from Tiger Direct	
----------------------------------------------------------

All the help will be appreciated  Thanks


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

Hi, :wave:

Its a nicely configured system. I have three items that I would tweak listed in order of importance (first is most important).

1. Power supply. I would definitely spend a little more money and get a better PSU. Here is a quality unit with a nice rebate and a pretty blue light. This unit will hold up one 8800 GTS, GTX, or Ultra.
http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=2235424&CatId=106

2. Motherboard. That is a good motherboard overall, but for the price IMO there are much better choices like this Abit or this MSI. Obviously you will have to get an Intel CPU to go along with these.
http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=2844032&CatId=1533
http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=3127546&CatId=1533

3. GPU. While the GPU isn't poor quality, it isn't exactly up for some good gaming. I would bump up the 8600GT or 8500GT *depending on your gaming needs*. This is your choice to think about because you don't want to waste money on GPU power you won't use.

I like the RAM you have picked out there. Good quality stuff. Also, to Safe money, you could bump down to the E6550 instead of the E6750 as you probably won't notice much of a difference.


----------



## zirian (Jun 11, 2007)

Hey TheMatt, thanks for your input/advice... Well the OCZ psu seems a good deal, but I am not sure my parents will allow me to spend such a great amount on a psu, already I have bought an Enermax 535W dual 80 mm fan for 100 bucks... that still is fine as I have my 8800GTS on that machine. For the motherboard, ya I think I would go for one of those you have mentioned. As for the gpu, I will be replacing it with my 8800gts like I said. As the current pc that has the 8800gts will become my parents. So I doubt it that they would be gaming on it... (considering I had a dream of my dad purchasing CS and playing it and beating the **** outta me in lol) Oh well. Thanks though and I would think about the OCZ psu


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

The thing is you shouldn't be using any power supply less than 700w for an 8800 card. The OCZ above will hold up the 8800GTS, but I would not trust any 600w to do so.


----------



## zirian (Jun 11, 2007)

ah a valid point you make, well I spoke to my parents and they said sure for the OCZ 700W psu... but is there any other place that sells it for a lesser price?


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

That is actually a good price since it is on sale. Most other places will have it for a lot more.


----------



## zirian (Jun 11, 2007)

hmmm... well thanks for the all help dude. Another question... is the Asus P5K Premium a good motherboard to invest on? Considering its like $259.99 at PC Village?


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

Its a decent board, but it certainly wouldn't be my first choice especially considering you can get an nVidia 680i board for around the same price and have SLI support later.


----------

